# Tourney Champions - May Bout



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

My TKs should be up soon.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok so im a late runner.. but plan to do some serious catching up guys..

Heres is what i have done so far 




























Tink is now going full steam ahead.. so much so ive booked some time off work!!!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres my offering for this months competition it will probably take the rest of the month to do the basing( i really hate bases) so thats 77 models painted in a week it will definately slow down now but i think i've caught up. good job on the elves tinkerbell its hard to believe you haven't been painting that long


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, so last night i cracked on and managed to get my archers pretty much assembled, and added a few changes to them...

Anyway here is what ive done so far...


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I got myself sidetracked and bought some vampires.

Here's my totally amazing Vampire Lord conversion:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

well thats four done, just twelve more to go...

I plan on doing four a week, depending what life throws at me anyhow here is what ive done so far


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow... I wish my first several years worth of minis where painted that well, lol. You've done a great job with the eyes. They actually have character.

Neil... those Stunties look very cool. Better than what I came up with for them. And you're moving ahead so quickly, too. Kudos, mate.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Here's my totally amazing Vampire Lord conversion


Even if you do say so yourself eh Swn?!

My ogres are unfortunately on hold, until i've finished my exams. I promise though, what i've done looks really good...


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well the archers are nearly finished, they will be done by the weekend, here is what ive done so far


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I have just ordered the last of my army so I can get to work putting it together for a tournament. Pics soon.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well im on target to finish the archers by the end of the week...Woo Hoo.. any way here is the musician, just the standard bearer and champion to finish off..


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, I won't be contributing anything this month. Life's just been too hectic. I'll be back next month though, so don't count me out yet.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well im pleased to announce the completion of my High Elf Archers..


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Great work. I must say I'm amazed by the quality of your painting. You put many of us (ie me) to shame.

I finished sticking my plastic white lions together so they might e painted before the end of time.


----------

